# Bike Rally Designs, Templates, etc? Just insert your event???



## mushroomhead (Jul 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of a transfer supplier that does designs similar to the one below? 

I just wanna be able to change all the text etc. Looking for "Bike Week" TYPE designs, but with our event, location, etc.

The pic is of a local event here and I think they used transfers if not mistaken?


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks to me like a printed transfer on drk opaque paper for the dark and regualr for the light .. I would say like an epson printer ...


----------



## mushroomhead (Jul 19, 2009)

Nahh. From the feel it's ink or plastisol transfer.


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## jdawg (Apr 5, 2011)

Did you ever find a place that had a template like this? I'm looking for the same type of templates.


----------



## mushroomhead (Jul 19, 2009)

Still looking for a good provider...


----------



## fe1ar (Sep 12, 2006)

try Custom Art Samples for Company Logos, Custom T-shirts and Team Logos!


----------



## TygerPromotions (Apr 24, 2013)

If you are looking for the actual designs, drop me a line. I do not have a good printer at this point but I do have a LARGE catalog of images prepped and prepared for bike rallies and custom runs.


I would love to find a reliable printer for these heat transfers, as I was unable to run many sheets for Bike Week this year (2015) due to printer problems. Probly my fault for insisting on large format gang sheets....*shrug*

My name is Andrew btw. Drop me a line.


----------



## jokerstan (Nov 28, 2016)

TygerPromotions said:


> If you are looking for the actual designs, drop me a line. I do not have a good printer at this point but I do have a LARGE catalog of images prepped and prepared for bike rallies and custom runs.
> 
> 
> I would love to find a reliable printer for these heat transfers, as I was unable to run many sheets for Bike Week this year (2015) due to printer problems. Probly my fault for insisting on large format gang sheets....*shrug*
> ...


you said you have tshirt designs for bike rallies, etc. Can we talk? Email me at [email protected]


----------

